# EUTHANASIA



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

what are your views on EUTHANASIA. Is i ever right for a person to take their own life? Would you consider it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You would not let an animal suffer with no hope of recovery so why do we allow people to


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You would not let an animal suffer with no hope of recovery so why do we allow people to


agreed, but could you push the syringe filled with the drug that would end a life of a loved one???? 
regarding this subject it is very in depth and often a heart breaking topic to be a general topic in my view tbh. i have also seen the progs on tv where a child is born that cannot walk talk or even live any sort of a meaningful life as we know it.......do we just say hmmmm no good get rid? or do we put ourselves in the parents place and tell them their child has to die as it serves no purpose to society?
i assume this has come about due to the news on the guy who is fooked in a wheelchair and wants to die without the doctor getting charged with murder? if so in that case....he is or was a useful member of society that is now buggered to be blunt and cannot bare to live in that way any longer. CAMERON YA TIGHT GIT give the guy the 10k he needs for Switzerland and freedom from his prison cell. (will save thousands in care costs ya muppet)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You would not let an animal suffer with no hope of recovery so why do we allow people to


+1

I am sure my mother was "put to sleep" by the doctor (he made sure he couldnt be blamed) and in all fairness it was a god send as my mother was in the last few hours of her life and in one hell of a lot of pain and distress.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are you talking about this one Brian?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17336774

I know someone first hand who's been paralysed from the head down. Two years later he was walking, he started travelling the world three years after his accident and if you met him theses days you'd never suspect that there has ever been anything wrong with him!

While I understand what Andy says, I think for as long as the person is conscious there is always a chance to get better.
If however a person should vegetate on a life support machine, I'd say: turn it off and allow that person to die.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes Dani, that is the one.

It is a massive subject though that touches so many lives. To me this is about dignity and the persons right to self determine when the outcome is clearly determined by medical evidence. Why on earth is it deemed wrong and yes I would push the plunger on a loved one if that is what they wanted and it would save them excrutiating pain (I don't for a moment think that this would be easy). My own parents were helped with morphine and I am sure the end was much more peaceful than it would have been without it.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> While I understand what Andy says, I think for as long as the person is conscious there is always a chance to get better.
> If however a person should vegetate on a life support machine, I'd say: turn it off and allow that person to die.


The thing is, this is about a persons right to choose (not something you have to worry about with someone who's in a vegetative state, as that choice would be for their relatives to make, not them). I don't think you should say people can't have that right just because they might make the wrong choice.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I couldn't begin to imagine what that guy must be going through. A fully active mind and a non functioning body, most peoples idea of a complete nightmare I should think. If the same thing ever happens to me, or I ever become a burden on anyone, I hope someone does the decent thing for me.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Spandex said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > While I understand what Andy says, I think for as long as the person is conscious there is always a chance to get better.
> ...


Non of the words I said reads that _"people can't have that right"_
What I did say was: _"I think for as long as the person is conscious there is always a chance to get better"_ leaving this open to thoughts for anyone


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yes, I saw what you wrote, I just thought you were presenting a point against euthanasia in cases where there is any possibility of recovery (which is arguably every case). I was also using the word 'you' to mean 'anyone' or 'people in general'. I could have said, "one can't say that..." but it would have made me sound like a ponce.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I think whatever one's personal beliefs are about the subject of euthanasia, the final decision should be down to the individual concerned. It should certainly not be decided by a court.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> I think whatever one's personal beliefs are about the subject of euthanasia, the final decision should be down to the individual concerned. It should certainly not be decided by a court.


oh come on Rich.........pedo's sex cases and any kind of nonce deserves a court ruling and a yes verdict m8 :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A couple of years ago I watched a documentary about the Dignitas Clinic in Amsterdam. A man who had Motor Neurone Disease travelled there with his wife and the whole thing was filmed, even from the preliminary stages when he attended for interviews and assessments. He was so poorly by the time he was finally given permission by Dignitas (having passed their stringent assessment criteria) that he had to switch off his breathing aparatus by using his teeth. It was really touch and go for him as to whether he'd be able to follow through with his wish, because he was at the stage where he was having difficulty swallowing (which they said would only get worse to the point where he was totally unable to swallow) and if you can't swallow the lethal cocktail, there is no other way for you to end your life. It was the saddest thing I've ever watched, and the sight of his wife bringing home an empty wheelchair was awful.

I agree wholeheartedly with euthanasia in the right circumstances. I will always be haunted by the fact that my grandad, who was poorly for a long time before he died and suffered a great deal, said one day, "If I was a dog you'd have had me put down long ago". It's true: we won't see our animals suffer, but we will let human beings endure the most dreadful and painful existences. In a controlled environment with strict criteria, such as at Dignitas, I support the choice to end life.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes I remember that documentary, incredibly sad but powerful experience!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I feel that if a person is able to make a conscious decision about ending their own life then it should be allowed.

If the guy wanted to end his own life and he was an able bodied person then he could do it himself and it is called suicide. Just because he isn't able to do it himself should not mean that he should not be able to make the decision himself.

On the flip side if it is impossible for that person to make their own mind up say because of a brain injury then it shouldn't be for anyone else to decide.

Like Sara said "euthanasia in the right circumstances". Determining this will be an even bigger issue then weather to allow it or not.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

The views here would I believe be consistent with the broader population. The common theme coming out of this I think relates to choice and an ability to make a choice. We can witness someone else's pain, but we can't experience or feel it can we. Therefore my own view is that if someone decides enough is enough, after support and discussion, then who am I to say no, carry on with you pain, humiliation, lack of dignity, living torture and endure it so that society can live with itself more easily. We shoot fallen horses don't we, we do what is morally right and kind in an attempt to prevent suffering; surely a human being has more rights than a horse? Currently not.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

have to agree Brian it is for our benefit not the poor sod suffering.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

It seems that there are some with similar views to myself, in that those who are suffering, terminally ill, etc, should, in the right circumstances, be permitted to choose euthanasia or assisted suicide.

But what do people think about cases that don't fall neatly into what we might consider the "typical" scenario? I have in mind the young lad, Daniel James, who was 23, a rugby player, and who was paralysed from the neck down. He had a very full life before the injury, which he sustained in a rugby scrum, but afterwards was left paralysed, incontinent and had constant pain in his fingers. His condition was not terminal but he chose assisted suicide because his quality of life had disappeared. News report here: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/maj...s-assisted-suicide-will-not-face-charges.html

His case sits very uneasily with me, and I honestly don't know whether or not I agree with the decision to assist him to die.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

This chilling device is on display at the Science Museum in London, I found it quite disturbing.

http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/brought ... x?id=91717


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

fishface said:


> This chilling device is on display at the Science Museum in London, I found it quite disturbing.
> 
> http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/brought ... x?id=91717


 :? Awful when seen in these terms


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

burns said:


> It seems that there are some with similar views to myself, in that those who are suffering, terminally ill, etc, should, in the right circumstances, be permitted to choose euthanasia or assisted suicide.
> 
> His case sits very uneasily with me, and I honestly don't know whether or not I agree with the decision to assist him to die.


Not suprising mate  I guess its the kind of emotion everyone involved in this kind of thing must experience ongoing  I guess as it was him experiencing the shocking reality of his every day existence and rightly it was his decision to stop that if he wanted to I wouldn't like to have been his family in those circumstnces


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Would I push the plunger? No.

Would I push the plunger to put one of my pets to sleep? No.

I don't kill my own cows either, but I do eat beef.

But I would allow it to be done in both cases so long as someone else did it for me.

That's putting aside the issue however. I think where the danger lies is, as ever, with boundaries. One person's idea of loss of quality of life may differ dramatically from someone elses.

In cut and dry cases it's easy to see how someone's inevitable passing can be eased by this method. And I have no problem with that, but where might it end? Kids want to commit suicide for all sorts of reasons, are we to allow them to do it because they've got a broken heart?

My personal view is that if someone is in great pain - and is likely to be for the rest of their lives - then why not? Far better to do it in a place that's set up and ready for it than to put other people in danger by throwing themselves off a building or under a train.

I just pray that I'm never in a situation whereby my wanting an assisted suicide for myself would cause my loved ones to be under suspicion. Or that I have to make good on my earlier statement and help one of my loved ones go through it.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a very good friend that should be dead according to the Doctors, we all said goodbye had the priest in and everything, luckily he survived the comma but has a number of mild strokes during this period and is now blind.

We have discussed the topic in great detail and I have agreed to take him to Switzerland if required so his family don't get into trouble, I know I wouldn't have to press the button but my feelings are if its what he wants and he is of sound mind then its something I would do as his friend.

I also pointed out he was being a silly sod and had so much to live for, lots of blind people have an excellent quality of life and he is being selfish to his wife and kids. Luckily his short term memory loss from the strokes mean it was quickly forgotten and he improves day by day, we even go to the pub now for the odd pint


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's a heart warming post, Stu! Credit to you for talking straight with your friend and hope for both of you that you can always avoid taking him to Switzerland!


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

give it a go and let us know how it goes


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

> That's a heart warming post, Stu! Credit to you for talking straight with your friend and hope for both of you that you can always avoid taking him to Switzerland!


Me too, I hope I never ever have to do it. Most of our other friends were pussy footing around the issue/comma/blindness but Mark is still Mark to me and I treat him no differently to how I did before. In a perverse (is that the right word?) way he actually appreciates being treated as normal.

A spade is a spade, or a shovel in my case.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SVStu said:


> Most of our other friends were pussy footing around the issue/comma/blindness but Mark is still Mark to me and I treat him no differently to how I did before. In a perverse (is that the right word?) way he actually appreciates being treated as normal.
> 
> A spade is a spade, or a shovel in my case.


I whole heartedly agree with you Stu and I do exactly the same with people who are handicapped/had an accident/suffered bereavement. To those people the worst thing anyone can do is ignoring their condition and pussyfoot around them because they want to talk about what's happened and be treated no different to the way their were treated before the event. It gives them a sense of normality which they need to deal with whatever they have to deal with.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

SVStu said:


> I have a very good friend that should be dead according to the Doctors, we all said goodbye had the priest in and everything, luckily he survived the comma but has a number of mild strokes during this period and is now blind.
> 
> We have discussed the topic in great detail and I have agreed to take him to Switzerland if required so his family don't get into trouble, I know I wouldn't have to press the button but my feelings are if its what he wants and he is of sound mind then its something I would do as his friend.
> 
> I also pointed out he was being a silly sod and had so much to live for, lots of blind people have an excellent quality of life and he is being selfish to his wife and kids. Luckily his short term memory loss from the strokes mean it was quickly forgotten and he improves day by day, we even go to the pub now for the odd pint


Citg to you mate; great friends are hard to come by, sounds like your mate found one ! respect to that


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

yes & yes

but that simply simplifies a complicated subject as above posts show...........


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

This is a massive subject and I have to go to work now  so cant do the subject justice. But I deal with things like this on a daily basis. A living will or a advance decision to refuse treatment may help you all to have the care/treatment you want or more importantly, in some cases help your loved one's make decisions on your behalf if the need should arise ( hope it does not need to happen) Giving them in the unfortunate event the feeling that they did the best for you rather than one of potential guilt, should I have decided this or what about that. Here is a link to explain what an advance decision or living will is:

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Governmentc ... G_10029429

The important thing in my mind is letting your loved ones know what you want and recording it rather than not talking about it and leaving your loved one with difficult decisions and the potential guilt.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Seems to make sense; hopefully affords the person completing it the facility of changing their mind when and if the time comes. Great info thanks for posting it.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Watched my father waste away for 6 months and then pass away in a cancer hospice,currently watching my mother decline after a few strokes which have left her paralysed and rewound her brain back to the 70's she cant do anything for herself and has 24 hr care in a nursing home (currently paying out of her own savings till they drop to under 22k,diff subject but more angry).
My cat went downhill fast last year so we decided not to prolong her pain and had her put to sleep and now remember the fond memories.Why should it be different for humans? If your in pain,suffering,etc and you cant go on there should be an option open for you to be able to end your life with dignity.
Not eek out months and years in pain and misery.The advances in medicine have made a problem worse too because now they can keep you alive much much longer with no thought to the person's feelings.
My father had a heart attack a few weeks after he was diagnosed with cancer,nursing staff found him on the floor and brought him back....back for what though? dropping half your body weight in 6 months,loss of appetite,no taste buds,bedridden,etc.
I totally support Euthansia.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Chubster said:


> Watched my father waste away for 6 months and then pass away in a cancer hospice,currently watching my mother decline after a few strokes which have left her paralysed and rewound her brain back to the 70's she cant do anything for herself and has 24 hr care in a nursing home (currently paying out of her own savings till they drop to under 22k,diff subject but more angry).
> My cat went downhill fast last year so we decided not to prolong her pain and had her put to sleep and now remember the fond memories.Why should it be different for humans? If your in pain,suffering,etc and you cant go on there should be an option open for you to be able to end your life with dignity.
> Not eek out months and years in pain and misery.The advances in medicine have made a problem worse too because now they can keep you alive much much longer with no thought to the person's feelings.
> My father had a heart attack a few weeks after he was diagnosed with cancer,nursing staff found him on the floor and brought him back....back for what though? dropping half your body weight in 6 months,loss of appetite,no taste buds,bedridden,etc.
> I totally support Euthansia.


Not at all suprised  Experienced something very similar with my own parents; little luckier in that their quality of life wasa little better; even though they both said that they would rather not be here on the occassions the pain was too much to bear. All the best with your mum.


----------

